# OMG you've GOT to check this out...



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm a member over on another forum much like this one. But it's a wood workers forum. In their "Off Topic" forum (basically our Sound Off) someone just posted this thread. It's a picture of an "imprint" that a bird left on his picture window after flying into it. It's wild!

EDIT:
I just remembered that you have to be a member to view it. Here's the pic...










John


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

You have to be a member of that forum to look at it.

Steve


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm going to say Blue Jay.


Cool pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

grouse


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I think he needs to send that in to Windex. :lol::lol:

John


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

JBIV said:


> I'm going to say Blue Jay.
> 
> 
> Cool pic, thanks for sharing.


Times two. Bet that hurt.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

That bird needs a spring cleaning for sure.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

When I first glanced at the picture it looked like the ghost of a duck in full flight. How big are the dimensions of the figure on the glass?


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

I used to have marks like that all over my windows when I owned a cockatiel.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Reminds me of a parakeet I once brought home for my daughter. I opened the box, he flew out into the window, his head spun around a few times, and that was it. Dead.

Not exactly a kid-friendly moment.


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

A few more here.


http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1600&bih=719


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

That is cool, kind of a ghostly image..... That had to hurt, so what do birds do for a headache? :lol:



severus said:


> Reminds me of a parakeet I once brought home for my daughter. I opened the box, he flew out into the window, his head spun around a few times, and that was it. Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly a kid-friendly moment.


Wow man, that had to be a bummer.....


----------

